# music manuscript in death language musicologist could not uncrypted it?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any classical partition stones tablet that flabbergeist musicologists around the world?
In Ars antiqua perriod or early ars vetus(the first era of medieval music).
:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I know it's a poor image but this is Froberger's wobbly ricercar, some people think that the handwriting style of the title may give a clue as to the sort of tuning system he intended.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Any classical partition stones tablet that flabbergeist musicologists around the world?
> In Ars antiqua perriod or early ars vetus(the first era of medieval music).
> :tiphat:


have you heard about "hurrian songs"?
unfortunately I made a video class in Portuguese 2 years ago, but maybe you can find an interesting experience to watch a class about this oldest living music scores even in Portuguese there are some musical excerpts and all the "believed" versions for Hurrian Songs:








maybe too boring, but... you asked for it :lol:

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------

